# Mudguards for a Boardman Hybrid Pro



## SquareDaff (7 Nov 2011)

Has anyone out there fitted mudguards to a Boardman Hybrid? I was originally planning on fitting my old SKS Chromo's to it - but having a carbon fork meant no lugs to screw the stabiliser arms to. Yesterday I went and bought some Crud Racer 2's - only to find they don't fit either as a) the disc brake gets in the way and b) there's no brake caliper to cable tie the top of the guard to. Will be taking these back as they've not been used. Any suggestions from anyone with what to replace them with?


----------



## Dave W (7 Nov 2011)

I've got some on my team hybrid, just one of the bolts needed to be longer so cost me a whole 30p.

I just got some sks and they went on fine.


----------



## SquareDaff (7 Nov 2011)

Dave W said:


> I've got some on my team hybrid, just one of the bolts needed to be longer so cost me a whole 30p.
> 
> I just got some sks and they went on fine.


Did you fit the SKS Raceguards? (i.e. the ones that use rubber straps to fit to the forks/seat stays?). Have been looking around and they seem the best option for me now.


----------



## Dave W (7 Nov 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> Did you fit the SKS Raceguards? (i.e. the ones that use rubber straps to fit to the forks/seat stays?). Have been looking around and they seem the best option for me now.



Nope normal sks guards, all the fittings are there for them on the bike.


----------



## SquareDaff (7 Nov 2011)

OK - how did you fit the front ones? 
I can find the hole in the top of the fork through which I can fasten the mudguard. However there are no lugs to fasten the stabiliser stays to. Have you fitten the mudguard without the stays. Or have you fastened these to the QR hub in some way?


----------



## Dave W (7 Nov 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> OK - how did you fit the front ones?
> I can find the hole in the top of the fork through which I can fasten the mudguard. However there are no lugs to fasten the stabiliser stays to. Have you fitten the mudguard without the stays. Or have you fastened these to the QR hub in some way?



Ah, my forks have lugs, which is strange as I thought the team and pro hybrids shared the same forks.


----------



## SquareDaff (7 Nov 2011)

Dave W said:


> Ah, my forks have lugs, which is strange as I thought the team and pro hybrids shared the same forks.


It looks like they still do - have just been on the boardman site and the 2011 team has no lugs on it either!! It's looking like I might have to get inventive.


----------



## Cubist (7 Nov 2011)

I used some plastic reflector brackets as P clips on the fork legs, with an old pair of SKS, OK as a comrpomise but in the end I gave ups cos they rubbed and were a pain to keep in place properly. . You can't fit raceguards or anything similar because of the disc calipers.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2011)

How about the Zefal Trail/City mudguards? These attach through the bolt hole at the top of the fork, don't use stays and have the advantage of being quickly removable. They're nothing like as good as full SKS Chromoplastics but they're an adequate compromise if you don't have fitting lugs. I'd still use the Chromoplastics on the rear and, as the latest Hybrid Pro has had the brake callipers moved inside the frame, the stays should not require any bending.

Decathlon also do something similar to the Zefals but cheaper if you are near them.


----------



## Dave W (7 Nov 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> It looks like they still do - have just been on the boardman site and the 2011 team has no lugs on it either!! It's looking like I might have to get inventive.



They don't have the lugs on the website or even on the demo models in Halfords but my 2011 team definitely has lugs on the forks cos I used them.


----------



## SquareDaff (8 Nov 2011)

Cubist said:


> I used some plastic reflector brackets as P clips on the fork legs, with an old pair of SKS, OK as a comrpomise but in the end I gave ups cos they rubbed and were a pain to keep in place properly. . You can't fit raceguards or anything similar because of the disc calipers.


I had thought of doing something similar - didn't have time last night - but getting fed up of the road cr*p going all over the bike.


----------



## SquareDaff (8 Nov 2011)

Jenkins said:


> How about the Zefal Trail/City mudguards? These attach through the bolt hole at the top of the fork, don't use stays and have the advantage of being quickly removable. They're nothing like as good as full SKS Chromoplastics but they're an adequate compromise if you don't have fitting lugs. I'd still use the Chromoplastics on the rear and, as the latest Hybrid Pro has had the brake callipers moved inside the frame, the stays should not require any bending.
> 
> Decathlon also do something similar to the Zefals but cheaper if you are near them.



Thanks for these suggestions. I'll take a good look at lunchtime and see if there's anything I can use.


----------



## SquareDaff (8 Nov 2011)

Dave W said:


> They don't have the lugs on the website or even on the demo models in Halfords but my 2011 team definitely has lugs on the forks cos I used them.



Definately no lugs on mine. Had thought of mounting just one side of stays for stability - but will have a look tonight. Had wine and cider to make last night!!


----------



## SquareDaff (8 Nov 2011)

Have just ordered a set of Zefal Trial/Hybrid mudguards for my bike. £8.99 from Tredz. Hopefully these will do the job. They've got to be better than what's on there at the moment (i.e. nothing) anyway!


----------



## jamin100 (8 Nov 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> Have just ordered a set of Zefal Trial/Hybrid mudguards for my bike. £8.99 from Tredz. Hopefully these will do the job. They've got to be better than what's on there at the moment (i.e. nothing) anyway!



Thanks for this post as I have a Chris Boardman hybrid comp 2010 and have just ordered the zefal tryal/hybrids too.. 

Will see what they are like when they arrive


----------



## SquareDaff (9 Nov 2011)

jamin100 said:


> Thanks for this post as I have a Chris Boardman hybrid comp 2010 and have just ordered the zefal tryal/hybrids too..
> 
> Will see what they are like when they arrive


The only bad thing I read about them on reviews was problems with the size of the M5 bolts - the front one not being long enough and the back one too long. Should be easy enough to pick them up from a local DIY shop if you don't have any lying around so I couldn't really see what the problem was!!


----------



## jamin100 (10 Nov 2011)

Mine have been delivered from wiggle.
Not had a chance to get them on the bike yet, however first impressions.

They seem well made and sturdy
Very light
They are wider than I was expecting


----------



## SquareDaff (10 Nov 2011)

Not got mine yet. 

I figured they might be wide as hybrids can have a large range of tyre sizes. Have 28mm tyres on mine. 

As long as they're not stupidly wide they'll do for me. Anything that protects me and the bike from the rubbish on the road. They'll be off in the spring anyway!!!


----------



## jamin100 (10 Nov 2011)

Well fitted them tonight and its a really tight fit. Maybe too tight

I had to cut the clip that goes onto the frame off and this leaves me with probably 1cm clearence on the back

The front is much easier though 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## jamin100 (11 Nov 2011)

had to remove the front mudguard today as i dont think i had fitted it properly. it was bouncing around all over the place


----------



## SquareDaff (11 Nov 2011)

Mine still not here yet - although having it delivered to work - so hopefully today sometime. That'll give me the weekend to get them fitted! Will let you knhow how I get on.


----------



## SquareDaff (14 Nov 2011)

My mudguards just turned up - will have a go at fitting them tonight.


----------



## jamin100 (14 Nov 2011)

My boardman was 2nd hand and i think the person who owned it before me must of had mudguards already fitted because in the front fork there was a nice long bolt as the one that comes in the pack is too short. 

From the instructions you have to mount the metal bracket with the metal bit on the inside of the bike frame. I found that If i did this then I would have to cut loads off each mudguard. If you mount it on the outside of the frame then I didnt have to cut any off the front and only the retaining clip off the back

Its a very tight fit though and put a bik of black insulation tape on the bottom of the back frame to stop the mudguard rubbing the frame and marking it.,


----------



## SquareDaff (15 Nov 2011)

Mudguards fitted and doing the biz!!  

Took about 30 mins to fit. Didn't have to use any bolts except the ones supplied as the mount hole on the front fork tapers towards the front. It was just a little fiddly putting the nut into the hole and positioning so that I could tighten with the hex key. The back mudguard was actually more awkward. I have a pannier rack on my bike and attaching with the clip meant it caught the back tyre. Had to snip that bit off - drill a small hole in the mudguard and fasten with a cable tie instead.

No problems so far and dry clothes to boot!!


----------



## SquareDaff (3 Jan 2012)

Having now fitted by old SKS Chromos - my advice would be don't. The SKS Chromo's are much, much, much, much better!!!


----------



## few cloudy (27 Sep 2012)

Sorry to be The Necromancer here http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/necromancer.htm

but that last post doesn't make sense to me!

Which mudguards were great; the ones you ordered and fitted and said were great at the top of the page, or a pair of SKS Chromes?

thanks

Pete


----------



## SquareDaff (27 Sep 2012)

few cloudy said:


> Sorry to be The Necromancer here http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/necromancer.htm
> 
> but that last post doesn't make sense to me!
> 
> ...


 Don't fit the 1st ones I did - they don't work properly. The SKS Chromos are the business. If you have the same type of Boardman as mine then fitting the rear is easy. The front can be acheived by a) putting a nut in the whole at the back of the top for the forks. Putting a bolt through the front hole at the top of the forks and tightening (not excessively).One stay can be fixed to the bottom disk brake bolt. The other side you need to buy one of those bottle mount kits (for bikes without built in threads) and wrap that around the other fork. The stay will then fix to that.


----------



## few cloudy (27 Sep 2012)

Many thanks for quick reply, will do as you say. One last thing; are the SKS Chromos sized do you know, like different widths? Or is it one size fits all?


----------

